# Tiny Birthday Cake for a Tiny Hedgehog



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.tastefullyoffensive.com/2014/07/tiny-hedgehog-gets-tiny-birthday-cake.html

This has been going around Tumblr/Facebook. I think it's adorable but it got me thinking. What ingredients do you think would be in a hedgehog birthday cake?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, that is sooooo cute!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

The whole video I was thinking the same thing, like "what could they actually put in there that would be safe?"


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

That is ADORABLE!!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

So, I found the original video on YouTube and many of the comments were asking what the recipe was. The maker of the video replied:

"I made the cake out of hamster friendly foods and the frosting out of hamster friendly no sugar yogurt and rice flour. Dyed it with beet juice to keep it super healthy for my teeny little friends.﻿"

Also, "I used a basic banana smash cake recipe using only rice flour, bananas, egg and sugar free apple sauce. Then I frosted with sugar free yogurt mixed with rice flour and beet juice for color."

Hopefully that helped a little. Thanks for sharing that video, it's the cutest thing ever!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I thought yogurt was a no no? Do you think you could use vegan yogurt or is coconut a no no too?


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

> I thought yogurt was a no no? Do you think you could use vegan yogurt or is coconut a no no too?


Last time I was on this site (last year) low sugar yogurt was okay in small amounts for hedgehogs. I don't know about coconut.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I was just thinking since that kind of yogurt is dairy free but made from coconut milk.


----------



## rara-avis21 (Jul 26, 2014)

we used to make them for our hammies when we had them

i read that hedgies can have a little egg and was thinking of doing a little egg with mushed veggies and a little cottage cheese for topping and a candle.. i have these little heart shaped biscuits he likes so they could be to decorate XD


----------

